# I need some identification assistance pretty please!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Won’t let me post. Gonna try as a reply? Stupid....


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We got two bantams from TS. (Yes I know) and they're both as awesome as they could be. First, this is our tiny rooster, Chip. He is possibly A bantam speckled Sussex or same w a mix as far as we can tell. He's still growing a bit but- would you agree with this? (He's under a pound by a good bit still...) He's TINY too. He's like a bantam runt practically! Anyway, here's the Chip! 









** had some picture uploading issues and one of Chip at bottom**

Now for our even more confusing one. We *think* she's a buff bantam Brahma, however she may be a mix w a chochin? We know they're all TS chickens and could be anhthing. We love them as they are. We really love the accent colors on her, altho I'm not sure yet if those would be a negative in chicken showing. 
However, Jackie is so pretty, my younger son wants to use her as his show chicken for 4H. She's really smart and sweet also. Soooo- even tho a bit early, any guesses other than ours, my chicken experts?! 









Thanks so much everyone! These two are the mysteries.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really like her color and markings. It makes her a pretty little girl. 

I'm not very good at IDing most breeds so one of our other smarter people will have to lend a hand in that regard. 

As far as 4H it is more about the child's knowledge about how to care for the bird, whether the bird is healthy so if there are no obvious birth defects he should do well.

And so you know, we've had gremlins marching through the forum. Even I've had some issue. Please be patient when it's being stupid, one of the techs will get it fixed when they're made aware.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

The hen almost looks like a washed out mille fleur. The Mille Fleur coloration can have tons of spots or just a few, that would be my guess on color.
Anything from this:









To this:









To this:









So you can see that Mille Fleur is a possibility 
As for breed, my guess is Pekin
Wait wait wait...is she getting a beard? It almost looks like she might be, if she is then I change my guess to D'Uccle


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to look but aren't the little D's more muff than beard? You'd think I'd know this since I had them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are more of a muff. She just looks like she's got some down under her beak.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm seeing both muff and beard, depending on which picture, the first picture looks like both but the second looks beard. I'm not even sure that's what it is though, could be a bad hair day and not really a muff or a beard at all. 

We'll have to wait for Overmountain to tell us.

I'm really leaning toward D'Uccle though


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

This is one of my D's when he was about the same age


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, now we wait. This is liable to be a mystery until she's a little older.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oooooh yeah that is a very close match on our Miss Jackie- the D'Uccle, but the Mille Fleur May be the closest. It's hard w her being bantam size too! She a little girl.  Not much to speak of for beards or muffs, she's got the tiniest little comb going, but here's a slightly more recent pic of her chillin with her Austrolorpe buddy Checkers. See if this helps at all! 
Also, I cannot thank you all enough for your assistance already. I know it'll be hardest to tell for sure for another few weeks but.... you know.... it's SOOOO hard to wait!! Lol! Thanks again y'all! Here's Checkers and Miss Jackie O.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a much better pic. Yeah, she could have some feather development there that would point to a little D.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Mille Fleur is a color pattern that many breeds have including bantam D'Uccle  so she would be a Mille Fleur D'Uccle


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok thank you so much for the clarification; there are so many variations of breeds and patterns etc it can definitely be overwhelming at first to figure out which 'label' belongs to which attribute! Thank you all so much- this has been incredibly helpful as well as educational for lil ol me!  She's as sweet as she can be too, and considering she was a random snatch from a tractor supply I think we made out pretty well! She and the Chip were the only two little bantams left so my husband brought them along.  
Again- THANK YOU! She's getting some hella foot feathering going on too, and she doesn't like to walk in the grass which is amusing to me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I really like her color and markings. It makes her a pretty little girl.
> 
> I'm not very good at IDing most breeds so one of our other smarter people will have to lend a hand in that regard.
> 
> ...


I also wanted to say thank you for the addt'l 4-H info. This is a new family venture so we are kinda flying at the seat of our pants given how this summer is all sorts of crazy! My son ultimately wants to show sheep/lambs, but we are going to work Up to that to be sure it's what he truly loves and wants as his primary hobby. I doubt it'll change but hey- kids are kids. 

It is good to hear they judge the kids in that manner as well, I think that's a great way to help them learn the most they can out of the experience! So, as my normal long winded ness goes along here I just wanted to say thanks again. That's is the most detail I have gotten so far but I admittedly haven't dug too deeply yet either.  Happy cluckin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Call the 4H group, they'll provide you with tons of literature on how the shows work, what they expect from the child and the bird. 

And if she is truly a little D you got a good one. As you're finding they're just as sweet as they can be. 

My hubs worked away from home and came in on weekends. He decided to take a look around outside when up ran my little girl, she's talking to him a mile a minute. One of those that doesn't recognize a stranger type of girl. He knew she shouldn't be out so he bent down and simply lifted her up while she kept talking to him. That's a little D in a nutshell.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol! That sounds spot on! We have always gotten a kick out of her chattiness! She walks up and down our arms and tells us all about it, and as best a chicken can do so will repeat pretty bird. Or rather, it's a three part noise that def sounds like it to us! She almost honks like a goose when she's worked up which is also pretty hilarious- it starts from cheep quickly to a yap yap, then to a honk-yap lol! They're all pretty great I must admit. Never knew we'd love having our chickens as much as we do- now they're all just part of our pet family!

And just for giggles, here are the big girls who have 2-3 weeks on our littles. One supposed black Asian (no, at best half BA) and our 3 silver laced Wyandotte's. They're also super sweet girls. Quack is our big momma, then Neigh, Oink, and Moo. They think they can all still fit on my lap....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing that gold just maybe the issues that most black breeds have. It's either a silver gene or a gold. Yours is showing the gold. Although it's usually males that show that color when it leaks.

I've never heard a bad word about Wyandottes. So, another good choice for having pets as part of the family.

That is sounding more and more like you have yourself a little D. It's going to be tempting not to fill out with more of them because they are so sweet and personable.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I love my SLW's, omg they are a little skittish for some unknown reason because I hand raised them, in my bedroom next to my bed lol, they loved being held etc etc when they were little but after I moved them into their adult digs, they got skittish. *shrug* Anyway, they are still sweet and will tolerate petting and being held, grudgingly. They rarely start problems in the flock but will usually hold their ground in a squabble.
They are my 2nd favorite breed as far as breeds that I've had in my life. I had an old english crele bantam that I could not have loved more. OH stop rambling Sylie!

Point is, SLW's (and most any color of wyandotte for that matter) are great birds to have.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Excellent! We are tending to agree with you. All our 'big girls' were also hand raised for a few weeks but they went out to the (empty) coop a looong time before we have tried the second round! With the two tiny bantams and the growth the first group already had going, plus some pretty cold nights at the time, we put off integration, so this is becoming an incredibly slow process. For now that's fine. Still trying to rule out if our Chip is the absolute only rooster. Let's just leave it there bc I'm afraid! Ha! Really, I'm super lucky bc we have no big issue keeping one or two even, but more than that- no. So I have a bit of wiggle room at the least as I know many do not. 
Ummm- point again? Yep I better shut my coop for the night too- yikes... 
honestly, we feel blessed with all our little chickens and hope not to have to let go of a one, and maybe won't have to. We have talked about all of it for years but jumped in with both feet this year. Can't regret it!

Thanks for the warmest welcome y'all. It makes a huge difference!  And I appreciate all the info. I'm still digging around and I'm sure will be for a long while yet!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep it's official- BOTH Australorps are roosters, as well as Quack the big black (- Asian mix) AND our bantam Chippy. We have a friend who has a large enough farm and flock size to take the two Australorps together, and we chose to keep the other two. So 4/8 are males- I know straight run is a toss up but MAN! That's just bad luck right there lol. Very sweet Australorp Roos tho. Especially one who we did not expect. More passive I guess. Anyway, yay- had to share. Thankfully all our pretty Wyandotte girls ARE girls, and our Miss Jackie. That is all. Need some better layers now tho... the Austas were supposed to fill that gap for us. Hmmmm...... have a great week y'all!

Edited to add- see, now it's time for some serious chicken math!  My son and I are stuck on some Seramas.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You know, I don't know why I didn't share these also- everyone loves baby pictures. Hehe. This is what Jackie and Chip looked like the day we got them..... they were super freshly hatched! It still amazes me how they can go from this to grown in almost no time flat. So cool. Kk, too cute not to share.  sorry it wouldn't post the two of Chip together. You get the idea.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They leave that baby stage so quickly. The first one is my fave, nothing sweeter than a peep sleeping.

That explains that leaking gold color in the hackles. It is seen in hens but not very often. Glad you've got somewhere they can go live.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They leave that baby stage so quickly. The first one is my fave, nothing sweeter than a peep sleeping.
> 
> That explains that leaking gold color in the hackles. It is seen in hens but not very often. Glad you've got somewhere they can go live.


Thank you! We are def grateful too. We honestly did make sure of that before we brought any home. We didn't feel it to be fair otherwise- to hand raise them as basically pets and just send them off! I know I know, I'm sure they'd adjust, but hey, if I don't have to....  
We truly are fortunate to have that option, and it's really good of him to take them on for us. 
Yep, my itty bitty bantams there just melted my heart when they came home for sure!! I couldn't believe how tiny! And Chippy looks to be staying a bantam bantam lol. He's a wee fella! He can't weigh a half lb....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those little bantams will tell you what's what when they have a mind to. The lucky thing is they can't really do any damage if they lash out.


----------

